# CWC built Hawthorne 1938?



## jacob9795 (Jan 9, 2018)

Rare bike. Not mine
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/d/rusty-tank-bicycle-1940s/6444714688.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 9, 2018)

@CWCMAN


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 9, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> Rare bike. Not mine
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/d/rusty-tank-bicycle-1940s/6444714688.html
> 
> View attachment 735462
> ...


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 9, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> View attachment 735827
> 
> View attachment 735828


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 9, 2018)

Ah nuthin here to see...


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 20, 2018)

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:!!!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 20, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> :eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 740863
> 
> View attachment 740871



Awww, you lucky dog. Show us some pics.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 20, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Awww, you lucky dog. Show us some pics.




Not here yet my friend it's on the move now... Should be here this Tuesday!

That is unless @fordmike65 flies out here and hijacks the FedEx truck!!!

I was trying so hard not to spill the beans but I just couldn't help myself so excited!! Can't wait to see it in person and share some pictures here!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 20, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Not here yet my friend it's on the move now... Should be here this Tuesday!
> 
> That is unless @fordmike65 flies out here and hijacks the FedEx truck!!!
> 
> I was trying so hard not to spill the beans but I just couldn't help myself so excited!! Can't wait to see it in person and share some pictures here!



Oh I see, didn’t read closely enough, thought it said delivered.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 21, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> I was trying so hard not to spill the beans but I just couldn't help myself so excited!!




Otherwise known as the Robert Riley moment. Bean spill-er extraordinaire


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 21, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Otherwise known as the Robert Riley moment. Bean spill-er extraordinaire




Guilty as charged! At least I'm in good company!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Otherwise known as the Robert Riley moment. Bean spill-er extraordinaire



At least Nate waited until it was paid for and shipped


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 21, 2018)

Fair point


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 24, 2018)

It's home!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1st-pics-37-38-cwc-roadmaster-tank-bike.124551/


----------

